# S.W.A.R.E who's going and what are you going tobe selling??



## robpatton (Sep 30, 2012)

Who will be going S.W.A.R.E? I'm trying to get an idea on how popular this show is going tobe and what people will be selling?


----------



## frognerd (Nov 9, 2008)

I will have a large selection of sexed pairs of crested geckos, some young leachianus, adult pairs of the following Uroplatus - Phatasticus, Ebanaui, Sikorae, Henkeli. An adult pair of Nephrurus Amyea and various Phelsuma.


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

*Big Yellow Gecko*

We hope to be attending and will be bringing a selection of Leopard Geckos, Chinese Cave Geckos, Corn Snakes and Steppes Runners. 

You can see some of the animals we will be bringing on our website www.bigyellowgecko.com

We look forward to seeing everyone at this and all other shows in the UK.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

I'm be going with the girlfriend (vivalabam)! Should be good


----------



## robpatton (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm thinking of going I'm after a enchi or a mojo


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm searching for eyed lizards and euro green toads so hoping some will be at the show


----------



## Crablet (Dec 27, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing your stall!!



frognerd said:


> I will have a large selection of sexed pairs of crested geckos, some young leachianus, adult pairs of the following Uroplatus - Phatasticus, Ebanaui, Sikorae, Henkeli. An adult pair of Nephrurus Amyea and various Phelsuma.


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

Noob question.
Whats s.w.a.r.e?

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

heathster said:


> Noob question.
> Whats s.w.a.r.e?
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2
> image


South Wales amphibian and reptile expo. I'll be there, looking for *rankins and earless dragons,* anyone have any?


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

Ooh!! Where can i find some info on it? Date time place ect

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

Im going not selling or bringing anything though....
really looking forward to seeing frognerds uroplatus they are stunning like the phants and the sikorae the best!


----------



## LL09DEY (Feb 23, 2013)

heathster said:


> Ooh!! Where can i find some info on it? Date time place ect
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2
> image


S.W.A.R.E - Home

i cant wait - will be my first show


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

LL09DEY said:


> S.W.A.R.E - Home
> 
> i cant wait - will be my first show


Thanks mate, you got far to go to get there?
I dont think i can go cause i dont have a car at the moment and its a long way even from newport train station

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LL09DEY (Feb 23, 2013)

heathster said:


> Thanks mate, you got far to go to get there?
> I dont think i can go cause i dont have a car at the moment and its a long way even from newport train station
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2
> image


 
coming from Cardiff - i would of had that same problem but my mate is getting a monster viv from there (ordered on ahead of time) so managed to get myself a lift after i convinced him i would help him load it in his car.
only going for the last half hour or so as he gotta work most of the day.. better than nothing tho.


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

At least you can get there lol, i live in swindon so im a bit buggered :/

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

We will be there with magazine stools as normal, might have a livestock table too not decided yet. This is looking like a very good show with and awesome colelction of reps on offer




frognerd said:


> I will have a large selection of sexed pairs of crested geckos, some young leachianus, adult pairs of the following Uroplatus - Phatasticus, Ebanaui, Sikorae, Henkeli. An adult pair of Nephrurus Amyea and various Phelsuma.


Could you drop me some info on the u.phats you have for sale (gender ages price). I'm in the process of picking a few up and need some more for the plans. 

jay


----------



## sallyreed (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm looking for Uroplatus - Phatasticus if anyone has any?


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## sallyreed (Mar 4, 2012)

looking for white tree frogs (adults) salamanders ect


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Crablet (Dec 27, 2012)

Will have these two for sale if anyone is interested! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...sted-gecko-striped-gargoyle.html#post11076569
Thanks!


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

Me and the misses will be attending. It will be our first show so really excited. 
Coming all the way from Derbyshire so have booked a hotel for the Saturday night. 
Looking to pick up a couple of leopard geckos hopefully.


----------



## Jas (Mar 9, 2005)

We will have a couple of tables there with an assortment of leopard gecko's, Strophurus Williamsi-Teanicauda-Spinigerus-Krisalys, Nephrurus Wheeleri, Viper gecko's and a couple of Royal python's.


----------



## Marwolaeth (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm after Garters,Water snakes and Natrix.

Anybody going to be selling these there?


----------



## FLINTUS (Feb 12, 2012)

Any torts being sold?


----------



## Crablet (Dec 27, 2012)

Will anyone be going from London? Could do with a lift!


----------



## webb1 (Jan 30, 2010)

I shall be selling carpet pythons. :2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

just for reference for those that havnt seen it

*WELSH CREAKS SHOW – S.W.A.R.E. VERY IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT

THE OFFICIAL CREAKS STATEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!

As you may have seen from other statements the dynamics of the SWARE show has changed, however we feel it is important to offer an official statement on the matter.

We originally had a venue that had to be changed due to its early closure thus meaning a new venue was needed. We found this via the International sports village in newport. However as you may have heard the Council have shut the venue down for us to use, this is due to massive pressure from the animal rights groups. I will not name whom the group is as I don’t believe giving their propaganda any extra exposure!!!

We have spent many weeks trying to fight this battle to keep our venue but sadly as is often the case, lies are much easier to believe than the truth is. The Devil makes work for idol hands.

We weren’t and aren’t going down without a fight, however to keep that venue in such short time would be too risky for us. However we have located a brand new venue with. This building is situated in Newport but is not under the control of Newport City Council. We have now finalized arrangements with this venue and our show will go ahead as planned on the 14th April.

YOU guys asked for a reptile show in Wales, others tried and failed, YOU guys supported us and it’s YOU reptile keepers that we are doing it for. We have nearly sold every single table and things have filled up even quicker than our previous shows which is making this look like it’s going to be a very big and very good show. Why not come down and support us and show the anti’s they can’t mess with us

Due to safety reasons and on the advice of Chris Newman We will not publicly name the venue until 5.30 pm on Friday 12th April.*



Jay


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

I'll be going! :-D

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

Crablet said:


> Will anyone be going from London? Could do with a lift!


If you can make it as far as swindon i will have two spare seats in my car

Adam

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2
My Bio Thread - http://www.astraownersclub.com/vb/showthread.php?p=3310226#post3310226
Feedback Thread - http://www.astraownersclub.com/vb/showthread.php?t=388641


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

Is there parking at the new venue?


----------



## Metal Benji (Oct 18, 2009)

I will be attending and will have a number of baby Yemen chameleons for sale as well as a small number of corn snakes and some Hyloxalus azurieventris and Epipidobates anthonyi for sale


----------



## Ashtonsmum (Aug 14, 2008)

we want to go but no idea until friday how far the expo will be from the train station in newport :/ Hopefully not too far!


----------



## Celtic Exotics (Jul 7, 2012)

we are going hoping to get a dwarf retic or a bredli/and/or carpet morph


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

im hoping on going but depends on the boss lol


----------



## fizavi (Apr 6, 2010)

i'm going, have a table booked, pretty excited first show selling my magnetic ledges.


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

Can anyone give me a rough location so i know where im going to be going? Need to plan ahead, and will there be parking available?

Adam


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

heathster said:


> Can anyone give me a rough location so i know where im going to be going? Need to plan ahead, and will there be parking available?
> 
> Adam


There is good parking near by, though i havn't visited the renue personally. Don't worry about it we have the best interests of visitors in mind. The venue is nice, and the show is going to be great. 

we will release the venue on friday

Jay


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marcroberts (Apr 29, 2011)

byglady said:


> We hope to be attending and will be bringing a selection of Leopard Geckos, Chinese Cave Geckos, Corn Snakes and Steppes Runners.
> 
> You can see some of the animals we will be bringing on our website Big Yellow Gecko
> 
> ...


will you be taking any blizzards along this sundat?? 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## ambi16 (Oct 29, 2011)

We will be there with nosey be and ambilobe panther chams, our last show so bargains to be had.


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

i will be attending

and i will be selling...............

FWCs
Fattails Geckos
cornsnakes
some jacksons chameleon babies
and a couple of odd random colubrids


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

What's the best time to get there going to be guys?


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

ukgeckos said:


> I'm searching for eyed lizards and euro green toads so hoping some will be at the show


Not sure if they are attending the show or not as I've not been down there much of late, but I'm pretty sure Reptile Cymru in Cardiff has eyed lizards at the mo if you strike out at S.W.A.R.E 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks I've spoke to them and ill be popping in after the show before going home
Thanks


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

ukgeckos said:


> Thanks I've spoke to them and ill be popping in after the show before going home
> Thanks


That's great, glad I could help. They are one of the 'good guys' where shops are concerned and always been very helpful with me. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

Will anyone be selling Dubia Roaches?

I'm mainly going to the show to get some Leopard Geckos, but have been wondering about trying Dubias for a while now and thought I might pick some up if there are around?

Most places I see on line and this forum sell full on colony's and I just want to see how they go down first.


----------



## sky (Nov 21, 2008)

Do we know location yet?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I've asked before with no luck but worth another try. Anyone know if there will be any rankin's there?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Location will be released in a few hours, I'll post it on this thread when it is. 

Sorry for all the hassel guys but the anti's have really caused some trouble this time. 

Jay


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> Location will be released in a few hours, I'll post it on this thread when it is.
> 
> Sorry for all the hassel guys but the anti's have really caused some trouble this time.
> 
> Jay


*How do you keep an idiot in suspense?

I'll tell you next week:Na_Na_Na_Na:
*

Actually it is a shame that things are this way. Good luck with the Show Jay.

Simon.
Administrator.


----------



## jojothefirst (Nov 13, 2009)

Any news yet?


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

*OFFICIAL CREAKS STATEMENT REGARDING SWARE SHOW!!!!!*

*
Please can anyone and everyone read closely to this and copy,like share and send the hell out of it.
This message is one of the most important and vital points of interest to your reptilian hobby at present.
The SWARE show has come under a lot of attack from the ANTI’S and this show NEEDS to go ahead and be successful, not for CREAKS to boast about but for the reptile hobby to boast about. To show yet another battle won against the misleading animal rights groups whom use scare tactics and fake science to peddle their propaganda to the masses. 

As promised the SWARE show will take place on Sunday the 14th April 2013 and the venue is

Pill Millenium Centre
Courtybella Terrace,
Pill,
Newport.
NP20 2GH

The show starts at 10:30am
Table holders can begin setting up from 8am.
Also do not forget that our one day off for a full calendar year membership to CREAKS at a massively reduced rate.

There will be NO photography or video-ing of the show at all. ONLY our official CREAKS photographers will be permitted to use any recording devices, anyone else found recording of any sort may be asked to leave!

Some of you may or may not be aware that a certain animal rights group whom we will NOT name have given a press release the other day stating we are taking our reptile show underground. They have also given a whole host of incorrect and quite frankly made up lies to bulk out there statements, but it is no surprise when they have nothing better to do. 
We would just like to clarify that we could not give out any details prior to this as it would have given to much away to the anti’s but at this moment in time we are confident all is ok to go ahead with.
Some facts we should clear up are the following. Newport Council are on board with us and are very happy to have the show go ahead, there legal department have confirmed with us that we are well within the law and breaking NO laws what so ever. We are NOT going underground, simply withheld information from the animal rights groups so they could not spit there web of lies.
The police are aware of the event taking place, we have a fully qualified reptilian vet with us all day and will be inspecting every animal for sale with his staff. The environmental health department will be present throughout all of the event. The police, the council and the venue are all very happy for the event to go ahead, we are very happy for it to go ahead. It SHALL go ahead and we hope as many of you reptile keepers can come and support us on the day and really show them all what it means to stand together united by a passionate hobby that we all share deep in our hearts!!!*


----------



## jojothefirst (Nov 13, 2009)

Glad its all still on. Sounds like its been a lot of hassle.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Sorry I posted it everywhere but here lol. As per Richie above. 

Jay


----------



## sallyreed (Mar 4, 2012)

*wanted*

Any frilled dragons for sale?


----------



## noelsdad (Nov 27, 2012)

my son and i are going been looking forward to the show our first reptile show so hopefully will be a great day ,not looking for anything but you never know!!!,any mantis for sale? ,oops here we go and some extra dubias for the colony 
john


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

We are just getting ready to set off for Newport. We are making a bit of a weekend of it and staying overnight (long drive and all).

This will be our first show and we can't wait.

Looking to pick up a couple of leopard geckos and other bits and bobs like an inferred temp gun, maybe some magnetic ledges and have a look for some exo terra canopies. And and if anyone is selling live food I'm very interested in testing out some dubia roaches before starting a colony.

I will be the tall one with more hair on his face than head.

See you all there for what should be a great day!

(And please, no one tell me the F1 results, the race is being TiVoed for when I get home)


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Spikebrit said:


> Sorry I posted it everywhere but here lol. As per Richie above.
> 
> Jay


:lol2: I wonder how many reported posts of you Spamming the Forum there will be? Perhaps it would of been best to warn Admin on here first?:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Simon.
Administrator.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

kato said:


> :lol2: I wonder how many reported posts of you Spamming the Forum there will be? Perhaps it would of been best to warn Admin on here first?:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Simon.
> Administrator.


Hopefully none lol, if there is I call foul play by anti's lol

Apologies, Simon I hope you don't mind but i've stuck news about the show everywhere I didn't think to pre warn you guys and girls, just wanted to make sure everyone was aware f the venue. 

Jay


----------

